# Feral momma Darci and her babies



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm pretty positive there are 4 there. She is a feral, dilute torti - calico mix. It's hard to get a good look at the babies in the position she is in. Just could not get the camera at a good angle. The x-ray showed 4 and I'm pretty sure I saw 4 distinct babies shortly after she gave birth yesterday.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Adorable! You'll be busy for a while, but you seem to enjoy it!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Parfait! Has mama let you near yet? I think there ARE 4 kittens there...


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Beautiful. ?? xx


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

There are definitely 4!! 3 are grey (two solid I think) and 1 is buff orange. Her birthing blanket was dirty so I did a quick bedding change. She was NOT happy! No, I can't touch her but I can what I need to do in the cage with only getting hissed at. I'm told to keep my distance every day. Next week I will start handling the babies in earnest. This week we rest in nice clean bedding.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, pretty little babies!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful mom and babies!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Marcia, your audience is ready for more photos please.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes Marcia....I am looking for pictures of both Darci and Dani with their brood(s)....

We need kitten pictures!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

) so no pressure for kitten photos Marcia.... Please we are longing to see them and ooh and Ahh over them


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What no pictures!? But I bet they are even cuter now!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Marcia, pictures-----please!! Meow! 


Unless there is a problem....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The only problem was with the photographer! My friend that helps me took all the pics when we had them out to sex them and photograph them. EACH AND EVERY ONE WAS OUT OF FOCUS!!! Aaarrrgghh! Because momma is feral I'm not wanting to disturb her so soon after that session so I'm waiting a few days until I do that again. They got quite upset when I took the babies away - even for a few minutes. Kinda scared me. I'll be more sensitive next time. They are all healthy, getting so big and very cute!! Darci had 4: three grey boys and one pale orange girl


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy to hear everything is well with mamas and kittens. Can't wait for the next set of pictures.


----------

